# Selection Advice



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

I am looking for advice/recommendations for a new snowblower.

A little background first:
I live in Utah were I get both wet/heavy snow and light/fluffy snow. At my house I typically (80% of the time) get about 6" of snow per storm, although 3-4 times per winter I get 12+". My driveway is concrete and 2-cars wide and 3-cars deep. I have to throw the snow from one side of the driveway to the grass on the other (my driveway abuts my neighbors) so I need something that can throw the snow far. 

I am trying to decide between a Power Clear 721, SnowMaster 724, and Power Max 824.

I think the 721 will handle 80% of the storms very well and I can probably manage the other 20%. I also like that the SS blowers clean to the concrete. But, having a 2-stage sure is nice for the big storms and EOD. 

What am I losing if I go with a 2-stage?
Is the SnowMaster even worth considering?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

With a concrete driveway, I would go with the 2-stage PM 824. and have something that will work for 100% of your needs. It will cost a little more, but you will be happier for a lot longer.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Many on this forum have both a SS and a 2-stage machine. I do, and I use the SS when I can, and also to clean up the driveway closer to the asphalt. But I need the 2-stage units for EOD and larger storms in general. You can pick up used SS machines pretty cheap, they are usually simple to fix if you are at all mechanically inclined. 
.


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> With a concrete driveway, I would go with the 2-stage PM 824. and have something that will work for 100% of your needs. It will cost a little more, but you will be happier for a lot longer.


How well does the PM clean down to the concrete? I know probably not as well as a SS. How will it do with light (2-4") snow?

I have a '78 524, that cleans down to the concrete well enough, but the auger gear is worn and I could use more power.


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

paulm12 said:


> Many on this forum have both a SS and a 2-stage machine. I do, and I use the SS when I can, and also to clean up the driveway closer to the asphalt. But I need the 2-stage units for EOD and larger storms in general. You can pick up used SS machines pretty cheap, they are usually simple to fix if you are at all mechanically inclined.
> .


I would like to have both, but do not have room to store them.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I mostly use one of my toro 521's or the toro 2450. I've had the 2450 longer than any other snowblower in my stable and it has been used in any and all snow conditions but for deep heavy snow it is slow going but it will get the job done. my 521's are set up to leave about 1/4 inch of snow on the ground, its much easier to use in deep heavy snow and with the impeller kit wet snow is no problem either


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

I am leaning toward the SnowMaster. It should nearly as good as a SS, but can handle the few bigger storms I get each year. I plan to check it out more when the local dealer has them setup.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I like everything about that new model PowerMax 824 and wish it had been available when I bought my 826. I only really need 24 inches and the new model has the bigger wheels and I think the Quikstick has been beefed up though the older model seems beefy enough and I have yet to run out of traction on the smaller wheels.


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

I picked up the Snowmaster 724 QXE today. Now I'm just waiting for the snow to come :blowerhug::icon-bow::icon-bow:


----------

